# What I got for $37 this weekend



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*fyi here's what i got for $37 total:*

12 Barbus bimaculatus









1 walter worm culture
1 other worm culture

and these awesome r'bows:
2 pairs of_ Pseudomugil cyanodorsalis_








6 _Rhadinocentrus_ ornatus "Teewa Creek"








(googled pics)

I got all these for $37 from my local club's fish auction. FYI there are better ways to get fish than online and at the LFS. These were all tank raised by local hobbyists too.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

wow! Awesome finds....I agree, local clubs are the way to go if they're available for fish and plants.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful _Pseudomugil._ I have the p. _siginifer_ awesome little fish. They are like jet fighters when there showing off.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome fish! I'm a big fan of the coloration of the r'bows...


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

yeah, ditto. the diversity within one species is also amazing.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm jealous. I can't find any clubs in Las Vegas.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Absolutely fish club auctions are the best, the bap and hap tables at meetings can be pretty good as well.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

queijoman said:


> I'm jealous. I can't find any clubs in Las Vegas.


Wow! Really?

Start one!


----------



## luckydud13 (Oct 10, 2008)

Great deal!! If you ever want to trade walter worms for grindal worms send me a pm


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet fish


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

wow great buy! congrats. I'm quite a few hrs away from any local fish club meets too =/. gl with them


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

very nice...i don't think i've ever seen these guys before


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I live in KY and can't find a club around here. You've very lucky! Those Pseudomugils are fantastic!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, very nice indeed!

Living up here in the boonies there are very few aquarists, let alone clubs so I'm always jealous when I hear of all the great deals you guys get.


----------

